# Here's a site for all you RA buffs out there! (All 2 of em)



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2004)

http://www.pacmodels.com/

You gotta check this out, a site practically dedicated to Italian war aspects. There are several die-cast models and kits of Italian planes, and also books about them. I came across a book dedicated to the SM.82...Theres a P.108 one on there as well which I might be tempted to order.  The models are a bit pricey though...from the pictures i've seen though they look good. However its all in US dollars so for Kiwimac and I (who AFAIK are the only people who are interested in this) ordering could be tricky. Well worth a look if you're after the unusual though. 8) 


I have affixed a random poll to this thread also, I am curious.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 16, 2004)

Speaking of models...

Any tips?

Going to acquire a Revell 1:48 (I think, might be 1:32) Sr-71 Blackbird ($17.49) and a Testors finishing kit ($17.99-luckily for me, it has all the paints and tools I need with the exception of orange for the [space] suits and gunmetal for the landing gear, among other things...)...


Any hints for a first-timer?


I am getting a Blackbird because...

a)I like the plane

b)Not many small parts (fuselage itself is only two parts!)

c)Easy to paint-Minimal markings already modeled in black

d)The paint kist has all colors I need with the exception of two, saving moo-lah...

I was gonna get a Mustang, but too much painting...


I saw an airbrush today for $7.99, was thinking of using it for outlines, among other things...


Will the spray ruin the body? (10-15 psi only)

Anything I should do in preparation?


Once I get a digital camera (Hopefully a Konica-Minolta Dimage Z1 http://kmpi.konicaminolta.us/eprise/main/kmpi/content/cam/cam_Product_Pages/DiMAGE_Z1 [$259.99]...), I'll post pics of its progress and such...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2004)

Ive never built a revell kit, but everyone I know who has made one has told me how bad they are...Dunno if you have airfix in USA, but use those if you do...

A good model to begin with is the Stuka I would say, its easy enough to get you going but challenging enough to keep you interested. I started with in and im moderately proud  

Cant help with any of the other stuff, Good Luck though  8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 17, 2004)

What is so bad about Revell?

I would try a 1:72 Testors Dauntless, Corsair, or Mustang, but more parts and painting, as well as more paints.

Rather start easy.


Model is this one here: http://www.revell-monogram.com/stor...3&ScaleId=13&TypeId=0&StartRow=1&FromSearch=1


Oh yeah, forgot to mention, it comes with the D-21 drone pictured; can be mounted in the launch position on the aircraft's back, or on a transport cart, as pictured.


8)


----------



## Maestro (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't have anything to say against Revell-Monogram... I made one of their model once, a P-40, it was not bad... Until I painted it ! (In that time, I didn't know about the "paint before assembly" thing.

If it's your first model, I have two things to tell you...

1 - When you'll fix the canopy, be careful with the glue ! (It has the bad habit to make the glass looks weird (like if it was frozen). And you can't do anything to repair that.)

2 - Concerning painting, don't worry if you don't have all the colors needed. Just try to make your model looks realistic. For example, when I painted my Spitfire Mk. IX, it was told to paint the top with green and blue camo and the underside in grey. Like I didn't had flat blue, I painted it in two colors : green for the top, and grey for the underside.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 18, 2004)

I dont know what is bad about revell, you'll have to ask the lanc...

I never paint before assembly  i knew i could, but i still dont...

I know what you mean about the canopy thing Maestro, my SM.79 has gone like that


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 18, 2004)

I have some experience, didn't do too shabby...

I once tried and about half-way completed a 1:72 (I think) Drop-Top C5 'Vette.

I stopped after (for no real reason) I was on my bed (awesome place to work, eh?  ) and spilled the paint on the mattress on account of the bed shaking...

Mum got pissed so I stopped...

It was looking pretty ok, especially for a shaky-handed person. (Not too shaky)

Won't thinner work on "glass," though?

If not, I can always sand it off if I do mess up...

But for all this I need forty-bloody-dollars!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2004)

It gets worse. The lanc is gonna spend about £350 on models that most of which hes already made! and thats before he buys paints/glue etc  And at lunch he sits and works out how many shelves he will need, and whats going to go where on the shelves. Today he brought in the instruction leaflets and wrote down all the paints he needs.

Overkill if you ask me...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 26, 2004)

Going to go pick up the kits in a bit, cleaned my desk (Windex! ) and am getting ready, just gotta finish homework, but soon I'll be modelling!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 26, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> It gets worse. The lanc is gonna spend about £350 on models that most of which hes already made! and thats before he buys paints/glue etc  And at lunch he sits and works out how many shelves he will need, and whats going to go where on the shelves. Today he brought in the instruction leaflets and wrote down all the paints he needs.
> 
> Overkill if you ask me...





I was bored, so I got this...


350.00 GBP = 642.341 USD



1 GBP = 1.83526 USD 1 USD = 0.544882 GBP


From here: http://www.xe.com/




That's a LOT of moo-lah...



And he still wants to have a dig. camera, eh?



I can see why he doesn't have one - spending on other stuff.



Oh yeah, speaking of my Blackbird, I saw one today as a static display at the California ScienCenter/Air and Space Gallery, along with some space capsules, an F-20 Tigershark, a Bell 47, a T-38 Talon...


Oh, yeah, get this - THE BLACKBIRD WAS A TWO SEATER!


An A-12, I believe, judging from the aluminum on black paintscheme it had...

*EDIT*~It was the A-12, and the only two-seater ever produced...



Pics and info of it here: http://www.casciencectr.org/Exhibits/AirAndSpace/AirAndAircraft/A12/A12.php


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 27, 2004)

Change of plans, got a 1:48 P-51D Mustang and no paint kit-that comes Frieday on account of no cash...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2004)

wow, someone doing 3 posts in a row that arent the same, never seen that before 

Yeah I know, the lanc could buy a well good camera with £350, but hed rather re-buy his models...

Good luck with the modelling mate 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 27, 2004)

i aint actually gonna spend that much................



> Oh, yeah, get this - THE BLACKBIRD WAS A TWO SEATER!



wow i am like so shocked i like never knew that......................

that was sarcasm BTW...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah but he said it was the only one ever produced...and guess who imma believing 

Its pretty close to that amount lanc


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

dude if you're talking about the SR-71 they made more than one...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2004)

I know  But he's saying that this was the A-12 version he saw, the only one ever made...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2004)

but all SR-71s were two seaters................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2004)

I didnt think they were...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 30, 2004)

IT WAS AN A-12.

The A-12 is an early development o the Sr-71, originally a single-seater...

They made 20-something A-12 single-seaters and ONE A-12 two seater.

Later came the Sr-71, improved, and this time for the USAF, not the CIA.

The Sr-71 was always two-seated.

I put emphasis on the seats because what I saw was indeed a "Blackbird," but was NOT an Sr-71.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

the SR-71 was the blackbird................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

No! You dont say!

He just said that there was an early development of the SR-71 called the A-12 that was a single seater but only 1 two-seater was built of the A-12 and thats the one he saw  How long before you understand?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

Sr-71 on the left, A-12 on the right.

Note that the A-12 has only ONE cockpit section.

Got that?

Sr-71 Blackbird:





A-12B Double-Seater Blackbird, A.K.A "The Titanium Goose"






A-12A Blackbird, resting on U.S.S Intrepid for a show:






A-12B Double-Seater Blackbird, A.K.A "The Titanium Goose" in its original CIA scheme:





A-12A in original CIA scheme, after completing her first flight:





Another "A-12" Two-seater, really an M/D-21 carrying the D-21 spy drone:


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

*GOT THAT, LANC?!*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

God I hope so...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh, yeah, all the photos above are from David Allison's www.Habu.org


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2004)

yeah, kinda..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2004)

I couldnt tell that, you think they would put a nice big watermark on the pictures...


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyway, I am interested in the RA in a kinda way. I would like to see a few more pictures of the Italian planes of WW2. Flown by expert pilots, the Gladiators beat Me-109s, just three Faith, Hope Charity defended somewhere I can't remember. It was just that a lot of the Italian defence force was thrust into battle poorly prepared for the onslaught.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

You want pics of Italian planes? I can give you em


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice job, CC. You don't often hear much about Italian aircraft of WWII.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2004)

> One of the best Torpedo bombers of the war, and certainly one of the best Italian planes.



i think the swordfish, beaufort and beaufighter are aslo in the running??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

Yup. But i think the Sparvario is better than all of them.


Thanks Evan  And they're just the most popular ones, I COULD go on...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2004)

> But i think the Sparvario is better than all of them



funny, i don't...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

You wouldnt


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 3, 2004)

HD, Faith, Hope, and Charity were used in Malta until some Hurricanes arrived.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2004)

What?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2004)

that was only for less than a month i think, and there were originally 4 gladiators there but one crashed on it's forst sortie, they were replaced by all of four hurricanes, their actions are largely inventions of properganda however it's based on fact......................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2004)

What has this to do with ye olde RA?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

the gladiatoers faught against the RA.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

W00t go RA


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

they also sucked against the gladiators.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2004)

The RA dont suck...


----------

